# Looking for ride untill December 27th



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a ride. Any type of fishing but prefer deep dropping, swordfishing etc. Experienced and I got all the gear.
Wednesday night - Thursday nights looking great!

Please pm or call me: 850 346 8491

Ferdi


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I will vouch for this guy! He knows his way around a boat and is an overall good guy. I have had him out several times on my boat and will take him out again if the weather and our schedules can ever line up again. 

Otto II


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

*Near Shore Flounder*

I planning on checking out the shallow wrecks for flounder when the seas are calm after Christmas. Always open to experienced anglers.

Tommy


----------

